# The best tasting/cost effective protein blend



## PB&J (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone use a good protein blend for a reasonable price?

Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 10, 2003)

I really like the taste of Beverly International's (http://www.beverlyintl.com/ ) Muscle Provider (their chocolate reminds me of a liquid fudge brownie) and it's a terrific multi-species protein (contains five protein substrates including: whey protein isolate cross-flow micro-filtration, whey protein hydrolysate, whey protein concentrate, lactalbumin and egg white albumin). It's good stuff - since you get some time release benefits out of the slower proteins as well as a very rich and complex mix of amino acids from a multi-species form. They also have some nice mass powders too (which contain yet more protein forms like caesin and beef plasma ) and are really known for their independently verified amino acid quality/potency -  if you are into this and can afford it. Frankly I down these during workout every few minutes but it can be pricey when you get hooked on the results . This company seems to have quite a following with natural lifters and they don't advertise in big magazines but rather rely on word of mouth an have been around a long time. They are doing something right. There are a lot of online stores that will give you better prices than buying directly at retail though. I have used http://www.vitaglo.com/ as a very cost effective source (free ground shipping if over $50) but they usually don¡¦t have a lot of detailed online product info - so window shop the products at their respective companies then go hunting for low prices here or at your personal favorite online source


----------



## PB&J (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Oceandude, It's quite expensive though.


Anyone else try anything different!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 10, 2003)

Only "cost effective" blends I know of are just whey related. Otherwise proteinfactory, but taste good - no, its not ice cream nor do I expect it to taste like it. If I have a shake I chug it, I dont savor it.


----------



## Nate (Jul 10, 2003)

i'm to the point now where i don't even think about the taste of my protein.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm with you really on that Nate too. Taste is irrelevant; even for the food im my case. I just eat to feed the machine so to speak. I just wanted to express an opinion on the taste to keep within the "gist" of the thread's title. Also, a lot of people that are just starting oftentimes get put off by some of the more foul tasting proteins. Gawd - ever try one of those nasty PM proteins containing a super dose of enzyomaticly (sp) pre-digested protein forms? Will just about make you nauseous if you don't down it in one gulp and follow up with a big dose of water while cleaning mouth of residuals - and if you breath before that you are doomed...


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> Thanks Oceandude, It's quite expensive though.
> 
> 
> Anyone else try anything different!


I got your back here PB, Http://www.allsportsnutrition.com  you can get ten pounds of a pretty good tasting whey protein called Protein U.S.A. Pro-Rated for $45.  Most useful and cost effective supplement I ever bought, a staple in my supplementation.


----------



## Dreadlox (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nate *_
> i'm to the point now where i don't even think about the taste of my protein.


I actually do   What I love the best is the powder that dosen't get mixed up and it sticks to the side of the blender.  I just grab a spoon scrap it all up.  Some ppl just throw it away. I always say, "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!  THATS MUSCLES YOU ARE THROWING AWAY!".

But for me I like Myoplex, yet for some reason its starting to seem to sweet for me.  Reasonable priced @ $28-35USD for 20 pack.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dreadlox *_
> But for me I like Myoplex, yet for some reason its starting to seem to sweet for me.  Reasonable priced @ $28-35USD for 20 pack.


Reasonable Price!?  That at 2-3 servings a day would bankrupt me in a week.  Go with the pro rated, 150 servings for $45 after shipping.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 11, 2003)

Optimum is 160 serving, but cost me $48 I believe.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Optimum is 160 serving, but cost me $48 I believe.


Where did you get optimum that cheap, and was that after tax?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 11, 2003)

Optimum can be gotten pretty cheap on 1fast400.com.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

10 lb's of it for 51.99 including shipping with 1Fast


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 11, 2003)

Best taste and best price combo is proteincustomizer.com


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 10 lb's of it for 51.99 including shipping with 1Fast


To tell you the truth I liked it at first, and I usually dont care about tastes, but after a 5lb. bucket, it absolutely disgusted me, I couldn't even smell it.  I had chocalte.


----------



## kuso (Jul 11, 2003)

As for brand named stuff I`ve always liked the taste of Pro V60


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 12, 2003)

from what i read proteincustomizer and others have low grade protein even though they claim it is very high.  also they add gum/additives/sweeteners/fillers withouth reporting in the ingredients.  they are not as high grade as lets say VP2 or optimum nutrition.

correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Badger (Jul 12, 2003)

I prefer Optimum Nutrition myself.  Compared with others it is actually pretty cheap.


----------



## Dreadlox (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> Reasonable Price!?  That at 2-3 servings a day would bankrupt me in a week.  Go with the pro rated, 150 servings for $45 after shipping.



different incomes i guess


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dreadlox *_
> different incomes i guess


LOL, I'm an unemployed 15 year-old and my only source of income is oddjobs.  I spend money on my body, not myself.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> I got your back here PB, Http://www.allsportsnutrition.com  you can get ten pounds of a pretty good tasting whey protein called Protein U.S.A. Pro-Rated for $45.  Most useful and cost effective supplement I ever bought, a staple in my supplementation.



I hated Pro-rated, it is garbage IMO. It doesn't mix well at all without a blender and it is really bland. I never care about taste but I realy didn't like Pro-rated.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Best taste and best price combo is proteincustomizer.com




but what about quality, better/worse than like Beverly/ON/ISS ???
whats the quality of their CFM isolate like ?

thankx


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> but what about quality, better/worse than like Beverly/ON/ISS ???
> whats the quality of their CFM isolate like ?
> 
> thankx



I have no proof/evidence of their quality.  I will say that the owner has told me that the quality is well above and beyond any retail product.

As I know and trust him, I am willing to believe that statement.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I have no proof/evidence of their quality.  I will say that the owner has told me that the quality is well above and beyond any retail product.
> 
> As I know and trust him, I am willing to believe that statement.



ohhh thats cool, i was thinking you have tried their proteins, so you could speak from experience !


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2003)

I do use it regularly.

I am not sure though, how one can tell the "quality" of protein.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 21, 2003)

twin.

which one do you use ? i know they got a huge selection


----------



## goosedog (Jul 24, 2003)

If you are looking for a good tasting protien you should try Nectar by Syntrax.  They have really good flavors.  My favorite is apple ecstacy! It is really good! You get 36 servings for 39.95 on their website! Check it out! I normally don't eat for taste, but there is only so much of the griity chalky stuff one person can take.  This Nectar tasts like candy!


----------



## LAM (Jul 24, 2003)

www.proteinfactory.com
www.proteincustomizer.com


----------



## Mudge (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by goosedog *_
> My favorite is apple ecstacy! It is really good! You get 36 servings for 39.95 on their website!



Sounds pretty expensive, as I get 10 pounds for barely more than that and I find the taste fine, enjoyable even. Chocolate Optimum Nutrition whey, and I have tried the vanilla, mixed or seperate they are both fine, cinnamon in the vanilla is good - chocolate by itself in water is actually nice. I dont normally pimp products but I like it, I still chug it though, its not a milk shake


----------



## goosedog (Jul 24, 2003)

I just recently quit using the 100% Optimum Whey so yes, I know that it is cheap and tastes "ok".  I used the Optimum for over a year.  It doesn't hurt to try different things!  I think if you are going for taste, Nectar is the way to go.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm not against new things at all, I know what its like to get tired of stuff eventually, although I can usually put up with the same old longer than most people.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 24, 2003)

can someone please explain the concept of mass gainers containing huge amounts of carbs>? correct me if i am wrong, but if you are looking to cut you take a high pro/low carb shake after ur workout..but if ur bulking you take a high carb shake..so what do the carbs do? thanks


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 24, 2003)

i dont really know why people mind the taste of proteins,

there is a sole purpose to taking protein, and thats the protein.  its not meant to give you food ecstacy.  i just gulp mine down and deal with it, like 4/5 gulps and im done with my 60g of protein.  

bananas, kiwis, berries is a good way to mask even the worst tasting protein !

also try some honey, that adds a lot of sweetness.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> can someone please explain the concept of mass gainers containing huge amounts of carbs>?



Simple, mass gainer = bulk, cutting = usually low carb diets. Mass gainer = weigh gainer, and in my case, way too many carbs and a waste of cash. Eat some oatmeal or brown rice instead.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 24, 2003)

right, but i asking more of a nutritional question.what makes the carbs so important to bulking? i guess i'm asking you about their structure and what they do to the human body. did i clarify it well enough?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 24, 2003)

Calories, glycogen stores in the liver, lots of energy. There are good slow release carbs, and there are cruddy fast release carbs.

Slow release produces less of an insulin spike, which allows for more long term energy (no crash), as well as less potential fat gain.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2003)

Cellular hydration is important for anabolism as well.


----------



## BradB (Jul 25, 2003)

I like the 100% Whey from Optimum Nurtrition.  You can get the 10lb bag from DpsNutrition for $48.99.  I pretty much drink that all day long.


----------

